# Maggie Follett



## Vaper Rising

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you all the way here! My Chrome spell checker isn't working with this new editor but now at least I can cut and paste from Word so I type my message in word run the spell check and then paste it into the forums! I still don't know how I passed matric English all those years ago!
> 
> Oh and welcome aboard!


 
Hi. I'm not sure if I'm the right place. I'm a Capetonian newbie (happy ex-puffer and three-week vaper) and journalist, who decided to take up vaping, partly so as to write a well-researched, unbiased article that informed the South African public about the practice, as there's so much bullsh*t in the media. I was concerned that the (higher) powers-that-be would squash the article, but I'm chuffed to say that the Cape Times has just told me they love it, and will publish the piece as is! I just need to add a comprehensive list of Cape Town outlets and online stores, plus a list of reputable online suppliers throughout SA. I have quite a few names, but I'm sure there are several out there. Can anyone help? This is urgent, but more importantly, I'm desperately looking for two or three 350 kb (minimum) photographs. I need one shot of a range of vaping gear (if possible, from e-cigs right up to mods), maybe with various juices, and another good one of someone/people vaping. They don't pay much for pics, but obviously I'll credit the sourece/photographer. Everyone is welcome to join my unbiased Facebook group VAPE ESCAPE MZANSI. And that's it from me. Looking forward to sharing with you. Best, Maggie

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## johan

To all the new members a WARM




I'm sure members will sort you out quickly with awesome info as requested and required photos @maggie follett

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

maggie follett said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if I'm the right place. I'm a Capetonian newbie (happy ex-puffer and three-week vaper) and journalist, who decided to take up vaping, partly so as to write a well-researched, unbiased article that informed the South African public about the practice, as there's so much bullsh*t in the media. I was concerned that the (higher) powers-that-be would squash the article, but I'm chuffed to say that the Cape Times has just told me they love it, and will publish the piece as is! I just need to add a comprehensive list of Cape Town outlets and online stores, plus a list of reputable online suppliers throughout SA. I have quite a few names, but I'm sure there are several out there. Can anyone help? This is urgent, but more importantly, I'm desperately looking for two or three 350 kb (minimum) photographs. I need one shot of a range of vaping gear (if possible, from e-cigs right up to mods), maybe with various juices, and another good one of someone/people vaping. They don't pay much for pics, but obviously I'll credit the sourece/photographer. Everyone is welcome to join my unbiased Facebook group VAPE ESCAPE MZANSI. And that's it from me. Looking forward to sharing with you. Best, Maggie


Most welcome to the forum. Here is a lot of pictures of a recent Vape Meet in Johannesburg: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/users/gizmo.1/.
Methinks their are in the public domain. If you want higher resolution, just PM @Gizmo.
There is a list on Cape outlets here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/
Shout if you need more help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @maggie follett

This is fantastic news!!! I'm sure a couple of forumites will help you out with the photos.

We do have a list of Vendors, just looking for it now. (New @Andre would come to the rescue )

Hope you enjoy the forum and jour own vaping jurney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Thanks! It's a pity the piece is going into a regional paper, but at least the online link can be shared all over.

I've called the article "STEAMING INTO VAPELAND - The Burning Issue".

I see I'm already getting responses. Great stuff. I need to get my supplier list onto the end of the piece before tomorrow. I have a day or two to get pics. xxx

P.S. How do I add the funky 'smoke-free' gedoente at the end?


----------



## annemarievdh

maggie follett said:


> Thanks! It's a pity the piece is going into a regional paper, but at least the online link can be shared all over.
> 
> I've called the article "STEAMING INTO VAPELAND - The Burning Issue".
> 
> I see I'm already getting responses. Great stuff. I need to get my supplier list onto the end of the piece before tomorrow. I have a day or two to get pics. xxx
> 
> P.S. How do I add the funky 'smoke-free' gedoente at the end?


 
The funky "smoke-free"gedoente (hahahaha thats so funny) you just need to clik on someones and it will take you to a page were you can create your own. Then just copy and paste the link into your signature link on your personal profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hi @maggie follett ! Welcome on board! Just click on the one you want and follow the instruction on the linked site.
Have a great stay!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

@maggie follett here are links which could give you a good story around vaping:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/so-the-road-begins.2784/
http://www.behcets.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @maggie follett good to see you here on the forum, this place is amazing!!! if you thought there was a big vaping community on facebook, you will be filled with amazement of all the discussions going on here!!! the pic i sent you on facebook was from @TylerD 's collection that he had

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

I see one or two Gizmo's collection of the JHB Vape Meet that look like fun. The difficulty lies in selecting a good shot of someone vaping, but not cloud-chasing, as the public won't like that. Get my reasoning?

Thanks so much, folks.

BTW, any Vape Meets in the Cape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

maggie follett said:


> I see one or two Gizmo's collection of the JHB Vape Meet that look like fun. The difficulty lies in selecting a good shot of someone vaping, but not cloud-chasing, as the public won't like that. Get my reasoning?
> 
> Thanks so much, folks.
> 
> BTW, any Vape Meets in the Cape?


Oh yes, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/.

Some pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839341789428888.1073741845.201486789881061&type=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @maggie follett, enjoy your time here, some well experienced and friendly peeps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B

Hi and welcome i @maggie follett .seems as if we will cross paths here and on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Andre said:


> Oh yes, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/.
> 
> Some pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839341789428888.1073741845.201486789881061&type=1


 
Did anyone take pics?


----------



## Vaper Rising

Andre said:


> Oh yes, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/.
> 
> Some pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839341789428888.1073741845.201486789881061&type=1


 
Did anyone take pics?


annemarievdh said:


> The funky "smoke-free"gedoente (hahahaha thats so funny) you just need to clik on someones and it will take you to a page were you can create your own. Then just copy and paste the link into your signature link on your personal profile.


 
Am I in the right zone here? I have a list of Cape suppliers (some of whom I know and have dealt with; others whom I will hopefully meet soon), but does anyone know how many physical retail outlets we have? I only know of BSquare and VapeMob. Where else can you actually walk in and buy gear and juice in Slaapstad?


----------



## Andre

maggie follett said:


> Did anyone take pics?


Yes, that is the facebook album link I provided, but also clouds you do not like, understandably. @Pappi was the photographer.
There are the Twisp kiosks in the various malls of course. Here and there you will get vape stuff as a sideline in some shops, but we do not have that on record.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Thanks for the votes, peeps! Cool. I feel welcome. I'm new to forums (though an old Facebook tart), so I need to repeat my question here. Apart from BSquare and Vapemob, what other walk-in suppliers are there in CT?

Also, the pics I send to Cape Times MUST be 350kb minimum, otherwise they won't publish them.

Clouds of affection,

Mags

P.S. I guess I'd better change my FB pic again. I'm definitely no longer in my late 20s, when the pic was taken. I put it up a few days ago, during a discussion with someone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

Andre said:


> Yes, that is the facebook album link I provided, but also clouds you do not like, understandably. @Pappi was the photographer.
> There are the Twisp kiosks in the various malls of course. Here and there you will get vape stuff as a sideline in some shops, but we do not have that on record.


 
Ja, I know. Apparently the kiosks are 'illegal'. Tobacconists also have some stock. So, here's only BSquare in Voortrekker Road and VapeMob in Wynberg where you can walk in and buy supplies then?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@maggie follett have a look at the pics in this album?http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/albums/vape-meet-5-4-2014-johannesburg.8/?page=7

I am sure @Smokyg and @Frenzy wont mind if you use one or two pics - They can confirm though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

I for one would certainly object to any pictures with me in them being published in the media, for professional reasons. I will not provide my consent for the pics of me from the vape meet being used. It is quite simply, not good for my line of business.


----------



## devdev

Oh, and this thread here has a list of SA Vape Outlets:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

duckduck said:


> I for one would certainly object to any pictures with me in them being published in the media, for professional reasons. I will not provide my consent for the pics of me from the vape meet being used. It is quite simply, not good for my line of business.


 
Fair enough for you  I dont mind  But then again its exellent for me in my line of business haha  

I think @maggie follett can have a look at pics, post them here and ask the photographers / persons in the photos permission before going ahead.

I have all the original photos from both Vape meets in full size so I can send them in any size should @maggie follett wish to use any of them

Should we start a new thread for her and move all relating posts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Yup I think that's a great idea Stroods 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

@maggie follett, here is a post clarifying the legal position: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/retailers-of-e-cigarettes-breaking-the-law.3174/#post-72220


----------



## Vaper Rising

OK, folks, due to space, I simply can't add all the assuredly excellent national suppliers. The article is for a Cape regional paper, so please respect that, as well as the fact that my pro-vaping argument runs to over 1,750 words, whereas I was given a limit of 1,500. If any Cape supplier wishes to amend info or add their names to the list below, please do so now, as this copy must be filed tonight.

It reads thus:

"Walk-in (and online) Cape Town outlets include BSquare Vaping (LiQua brand), VapeMOB, Lekka Vapors and Vape Africa. Various local tobacconists stock DiGiCig and DiGiLiQ (also available online). Other Cape retailers supply by appointment and/or online, such as Valley Vapour, Vape Store, Vapour Mountain, Cape Vaping Supplies, Just B Juices and VapeX Customs, and SubOhm Vapor (premium ‘artisanal’ e-juice) is coming our way soon. A plethora of other reliable suppliers exists countrywide … but before you commit to (or denounce) the notion of vaping, do your own research!

An excellent forum, sharing tips, personal experiences and detailed supplier info is www.ecigssa.co.za

P.S. For an eloquent argument in support of vaping, see: http://digicig.co.za/arguing-e-cigarettes-qa-seen-www-clivebates-com/"

ENDS//

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaper Rising

P.P.S. Is "No Avatar" an absolutely brilliant piece of vape-speak wordplay, or accidental. A mere 'Freudian Slip'? C'mon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

TylerD said:


> Hi @maggie follett ! Welcome on board! Just click on the one you want and follow the instruction on the linked site.
> Have a great stay!


 
Thanks man. I also appreciate the vote of confidence in me. I won't let the community down, and that's a promise! I can't pre-publish my article here until it comes out (journalistic protocol), but if you ask any of the FB buddies, I'm sure they'll give it a thumbs up, as I've posted draft bits and pieces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

maggie follett said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if I'm the right place. I'm a Capetonian newbie (happy ex-puffer and three-week vaper) and journalist, who decided to take up vaping, partly so as to write a well-researched, unbiased article that informed the South African public about the practice, as there's so much bullsh*t in the media. I was concerned that the (higher) powers-that-be would squash the article, but I'm chuffed to say that the Cape Times has just told me they love it, and will publish the piece as is! I just need to add a comprehensive list of Cape Town outlets and online stores, plus a list of reputable online suppliers throughout SA. I have quite a few names, but I'm sure there are several out there. Can anyone help? This is urgent, but more importantly, I'm desperately looking for two or three 350 kb (minimum) photographs. I need one shot of a range of vaping gear (if possible, from e-cigs right up to mods), maybe with various juices, and another good one of someone/people vaping. They don't pay much for pics, but obviously I'll credit the sourece/photographer. Everyone is welcome to join my unbiased Facebook group VAPE ESCAPE MZANSI. And that's it from me. Looking forward to sharing with you. Best, Maggie


 
Hi Maggie, this is great! At last someone that will publish a good story about vaping. 

Ill give you access to my FTP where you can download our photographs of the 2nd last vape meet. Im sure there is a few photos there that will catch your fancy  Ill PM you the details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tyler

maggie follett said:


> Thanks man. I also appreciate the vote of confidence in me. I won't let the community down, and that's a promise! I can't pre-publish my article here until it comes out (journalistic protocol), but if you ask any of the FB buddies, I'm sure they'll give it a thumbs up, as I've posted draft bits and pieces.


 
When can we expect the article in the Cape Times?


----------



## Vaper Rising

Tyler said:


> When can we expect the article in the Cape Times?


 
No idea. Some time within next month, I'd say. Don't worry, I'll let everyone know and post online link!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

Hi All, Maggie is thinking of using these 2 pics. Would all please give your concent to have your faces in a news paper? 

@SunRam , @Tom , @Hotti , @TylerD , @Silver , @Stroodlepuff , @SVS1000 , @Gizmo , @Frenzy , @duckduck , @Tornalca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Smokyg said:


> Hi All, Maggie is thinking of using these 2 pics. Would all please give your concent to have your faces in a news paper?
> 
> @SunRam , @Tom , @Hotti , @TylerD , @Silver , @Stroodlepuff , @SVS1000 , @Gizmo , @Frenzy , @duckduck , @Tornalca
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7140
> View attachment 7141


 
I have no problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

no problem for me or Giz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Smokyg said:


> Hi All, Maggie is thinking of using these 2 pics. Would all please give your concent to have your faces in a news paper?
> 
> @SunRam , @Tom , @Hotti , @TylerD , @Silver , @Stroodlepuff , @SVS1000 , @Gizmo , @Frenzy , @duckduck , @Tornalca
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7140
> View attachment 7141


no problem for me

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam

I've got no problem...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Ok. I am there but not noticeable. Go from me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg

Would you guys mind giving your full names or do you want to use your forum handle?


----------



## TylerD

Handle will work for me.


----------



## Gizmo

Smokyg said:


> Would you guys mind giving your full names or do you want to use your forum handle?


 
You can use mine and stroods full names  Or forum handles whichever you prefer we dont mind  Full names will be beneficial for us though


----------



## Gizmo

Stroodle - Sharri Van Zyl
Me - Warren Pleass


----------



## SunRam

For me it's all the same, name Marnus Zwarts


----------



## SVS1000

No probs here. Shaun Mynhardt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

You can use my handle
SILVER

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> I for one would certainly object to any pictures with me in them being published in the media, for professional reasons. I will not provide my consent for the pics of me from the vape meet being used. It is quite simply, not good for my line of business.


 
Thanks for changing your mind. Wait till you see the article!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaper Rising

Vaper Rising said:


> Thanks for changing your mind. Wait till you see the article!


As with any paper, you don't know what they will use until it comes out, but I promise you that the piece is intended to do the vaping community a service, and I'll be interested to see what comes of it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Vaper Rising said:


> As with any paper, you don't know what they will use until it comes out, but I promise you that the piece is intended to do the vaping community a service, and I'll be interested to see what comes of it!


Isn't there some cliche saying about there being no such thing as bad publicity? 

I have no doubt it will be a balanced and intertesting read. I suppose your job requires a certain amount of impartiality, so as long as you have represented the benefits along side the negatives the readers will be able to draw their own conclusions.

Just wish they would hurry up and publish it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> Isn't there some cliche saying about there being no such thing as bad publicity?
> 
> I have no doubt it will be a balanced and intertesting read. I suppose your job requires a certain amount of impartiality, so as long as you have represented the benefits along side the negatives the readers will be able to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> Just wish they would hurry up and publish it!


 
Hmm. Nah. I think in our case bad publicity, written (and promulgated) by ignorant, uninvolved (or over-involved) people in both the smoking and non-smoking community has been most detrimental. Actually, I haven't listed any negatives, but tried to inform on a basic level. It's also quite tongue-in-cheek, and I take the piss out of myself and others, to make my point. It's very frustrating not knowing if it will definitely come out tomorrow. Unfortunately, as a freelance writer, I can't be demanding or needy in any way - especially as it's quite an honour to be in the Cape Times main body. Although I do fairly regular stuff for the Top of The Times supplement, the budgets for freelancers have been slashed, so only exceptionally interesting/relevant/well-written pieces make it past the editorial 'top brass' for the daily paper. I was really surprised that it passed muster in terms of topic and approach! I'm curious to know what the sub-editors do with it though, as they're paid to make changes, even if unnecessary. I guess we'll all have to just wait and see, hey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Kicking Butt and taking names, the VOICE of the people. finally we have someone making a stand in the public domain. Thanks so much for your balanced perspective, truthful acknowledgements and awesome vaping Spirit. We Salute you, "Cry havok and let slip the dogs of war!!!". 

I think this quote from Thomas Paine ecapsulates our struggle: "Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value."

Thank you for your support, your reason and your Passion, you are dear to us and to all vapers of South Africa, even though many know not your name, they will surely reckognise you through your deeds. Give em hell, the truth shall and MUST be known.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Can I ask you Capetonians a favour  When it does come out can someone get us a copy? I will get the couriers to collect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

Chop007 said:


> Kicking Butt and taking names, the VOICE of the people. finally we have someone making a stand in the public domain. Thanks so much for your balanced perspective, truthful acknowledgements and awesome vaping Spirit. We Salute you, "Cry havok and let slip the dogs of war!!!".
> 
> I think this quote from Thomas Paine ecapsulates our struggle: "Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value."
> 
> Thank you for your support, your reason and your Passion, you are dear to us and to all vapers of South Africa, even though many know not your name, they will surely reckognise you through your deeds. Give em hell, the truth shall and MUST be known.


----------



## Vaper Rising

You go, brother chop! xxx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can I ask you Capetonians a favour  When it does come out can someone get us a copy? I will get the couriers to collect




Yay! The vaping article is out, I believe. Page 11. (They didn't use the lovely pics you folk supplied though.) I can't find it online and am too nervous to go out and buy a Times yet, lest they've done something weird to it, as sub-editors always do. Pray not. Anyone in Cape Town up to buying a copy and reporting back with a heads-up (or thumbs down)?


----------



## Vaper Rising

Just seen the Cape Times article. Blimey, it's a full-page, almost! (NOT my headline, BTW. Doesn't really relate to the content.) Haven't read it yet. Hope everyone likes it as much as I enjoyed writing it.


----------



## johan

Someone please scan and post here in pdf format


----------



## TylerD

Got it from their live site.
Had to do it in 2 parts.
Hope it's ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Vaper Rising

TylerD said:


> Got it from their live site.
> Had to do it in 2 parts.
> Hope it's ok.


 

Well done. I looked online earlier, but couldn't find. Please post link. (NB, that is NOT my headline.) Looks great in colour. The paper itself is b & w. Hope you like.


----------



## TylerD

I registered for a free trial here.
http://capetimes.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

TylerD said:


> I registered for a free trial here.
> http://capetimes.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx


 
Waaaaaaah!!! They edited out ALL the supplier names. Sorry. Not my doing. I warned you about sub-editors. Must have been a space issue.


----------



## Andre

Awesome article. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

TylerD said:


> I registered for a free trial here.
> http://capetimes.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx


 
Tyler, I can't get in as I apparently already have an account (?) Could you email to me when you have a moment?


----------



## Vaper Rising

Andre said:


> Awesome article. Thank you.


 
Cool. Glad you like. I'll try to scan the b & w version, as I find the above confusing/hard to follow. Or is it just me?


----------



## TylerD

got it to pdf. will mail to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great PR for vaping! Nice article and great for Vaping! Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

TylerD said:


> got it to pdf. will mail to you.


 
Jy's 'n engel.


----------



## Vaper Rising

Rob Fisher said:


> Great PR for vaping! Nice article and great for Vaping! Thanks!


 
A pleasure. Just sorry they changed the headline and removed the supplier list. Is there a mention of ecigssa still?


----------



## TylerD

I mailed it. Might take a while because it's almost 4mb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaper Rising said:


> A pleasure. Just sorry they changed the headline and removed the supplier list. Is there a mention of ecigssa still?


 
Unless I'm blind it looks like we didn't get a plug for ecigssa.  But it's still a great article and appreciated!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Absolutely magnificent article, it totally demystifies the whole vaping scene and lets folks make up their own minds regarding the appeal. That is excellent, thank you so much. Your article was very well structured and easy for anyone to follow. I absolutely love the hidden jibes at all the false press that has been going around about ecigs. 

This article, for those who will take the effort to read through it, will change the hearts and minds of folks who have been lied to by mass media over the last few years. Demistifying, destigmatizing, Enthuasistic and Energy Filled, I totally loved it, thank you so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome article @Vaper Rising, thank you so much for all your hard work that went into this!!! you Rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Well written article! Congrats! ... pity about ecigssa not getting a mention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Stunning article @Vaper Rising!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Rob Fisher said:


> Unless I'm blind it looks like we didn't get a plug for ecigssa.  But it's still a great article and appreciated!


 
Bugger. I gave you a great plug, naturally, and especially mentioned all Cape suppliers. Subbies must have removed.


----------



## Vaper Rising

Oupa said:


> Well written article! Congrats! ... pity about ecigssa not getting a mention.


 
It is. I did warn everyone about the sub-editors. Not my doing!


----------



## Vaper Rising

Oupa said:


> Well written article! Congrats! ... pity about ecigssa not getting a mention.


 
It is very sad.


----------



## Andre

Vaper Rising said:


> Bugger. I gave you a great plug, naturally, and especially mentioned all Cape suppliers. Subbies must have removed.


Hey, no problem. That article still about 1000 % better than anything published in South Africa so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

Chop007 said:


> Absolutely magnificent article, it totally demystifies the whole vaping scene and lets folks make up their own minds regarding the appeal. That is excellent, thank you so much. Your article was very well structured and easy for anyone to follow. I absolutely love the hidden jibes at all the false press that has been going around about ecigs.
> 
> This article, for those who will take the effort to read through it, will change the hearts and minds of folks who have been lied to by mass media over the last few years. Demistifying, destigmatizing, Enthuasistic and Energy Filled, I totally loved it, thank you so much.


 
Wonderful compliment. I'm glowing with pride now. xxx!!! Very sad that ecigssa wasn't mentioned, but one can't have it all. It's a miracle they didn't hurt my painstakingly-wrought copy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Die Kriek said:


> Stunning article @Vaper Rising!!


 
Ecigssa was edited out with Cape suppliers list.


----------



## Vaper Rising

HERE'S THE END BIT THAT WAS EDITED OUT, FYI

"Walk-in (and online) Cape Town outlets include BSquare Vaping (LiQua brand), VapeMOB, Digital Berry, Lekka Vapors, Vape Africa and VapOR. Various local tobacconists stock DiGiCig and DiGiLiQ (also available online). Other Cape retailers supply by appointment and/or online, such as Valley Vapour, Vape Store, Vapour Mountain, Cape Vaping Supplies, Just B Juices, Electrostix, Vape Den and VapeX Customs, and SubOhm Vapor (premium ‘artisanal’ e-juice) is coming soon. A plethora of other reliable vendors exists countrywide … but before you commit to (or denounce) the notion of vaping, do your own research."

"A popular forum, www.ecigssa.co.za, provides facts, friendly advice and detailed supplier information."


----------



## Vaper Rising

Vaper Rising said:


> Ecigssa was edited out with Cape suppliers list.


Did I say thank you? Hope so. x


----------



## Alex

That was a great article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Well done @Vaper Rising 

As someone who spends a large part of his working hours writing and drafting documents I can appreciate the amount of work and thought that must have gone into your piece.

This kind of exposure can only be good for us, my only wish is that it was syndicated and published countrywide.

Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaper Rising

devdev said:


> Well done @Vaper Rising
> 
> As someone who spends a large part of his working hours writing and drafting documents I can appreciate the amount of work and thought that must have gone into your piece.
> 
> This kind of exposure can only be good for us, my only wish is that it was syndicated and published countrywide.
> 
> Well done


 
Thank you so much. The reason I'm probably still so bloody impoverished after all these years is because I'm just not a hack. Although fairly well-published, I only really enjoy writing about what moves me, and try to instil passion, artistry and integrity into everything that appears in print. It took over a week of research and personal experience just to start the piece. I also had the most amazing help, as a total beginner, from two Cape suppliers, who went out of their way - unsolicited - to assist me on the vaping path, although I had already ordered a (pretty crap) eGo starter kit online, to start my journey. And then I met another. Who knows? Maybe the piece will be syndicated. In the meantime, as long as you retain the Cape Times link, and my name, feel free to share. Lekker, man! x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaper Rising

Alex said:


> That was a great article.


 
Cool!

Hard work, but now I'm a vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Vaper Rising said:


> Cool!
> 
> Hard work, but now I'm a vaper!



And that is most likely one of the most rewarding consequences of your article. 


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Alex said:


> And that is most likely one of the most rewarding consequences of your article.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Reo


 
That, and - hopefully - inspring others. I'm in the firing line now...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

Vaper Rising said:


> That, and - hopefully - inspring others. I'm in the firing line now...


 
Humble thanks. Keep sharing.


----------



## Vaper Rising

Vaper Rising said:


> That, and - hopefully - inspring others. I'm in the firing line now...


 
Humble thanks. Keep sharing the story. I honestly never saw it as a platform, but a mate of mine in the UK has just asked for the link.


----------



## SunRam

Brilliant artice, and very well written. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Vaper Rising for your exelent writing. This can just be good for all vapers and potential vapors in SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @Vaper Rising for your exelent writing. This can just be good for all vapers and potential vapors in SA


I hope so. The situation is getting worse in UK! x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Vaper Rising said:


> I hope so. The situation is getting worse in UK! x


 
Well they say nothing worth wille comes easy. And we are on the right track

Reactions: Like 1


----------

